# Less expensive cities?



## russianbluemom (May 11, 2013)

Can anyone suggest less expensive cities in Spain? I would be renting first. Read where Santiago de Compostela, Salamanca and Granada were to be less expensive. I have been to these cities but back in the 70's! Retired now and need to be more frugal than the madrid and barcelona types.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

russianbluemom said:


> Can anyone suggest less expensive cities in Spain? I would be renting first. Read where Santiago de Compostela, Salamanca and Granada were to be less expensive. I have been to these cities but back in the 70's! Retired now and need to be more frugal than the madrid and barcelona types.


I found this.
Don't know how accurate it is. What do people think?
Cost of Living in San Sebastian, Spain. Prices in San Sebastian.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2013)

russianbluemom said:


> Can anyone suggest less expensive cities in Spain? I would be renting first. Read where Santiago de Compostela, Salamanca and Granada were to be less expensive. I have been to these cities but back in the 70's! Retired now and need to be more frugal than the madrid and barcelona types.


All three of your possible cities are inland... is that a preference?

I like Vitoria-Gasteiz in Basque Country. With the exception of the old "casco viejo", the original fortified pre-medieval village set upon a low lying hill, the surrounding city is flat... so much so that bicycles are becoming the new mode of getting around, and there is now a public bike rental scheme in place. And public transportation is excellent (buses, new tram lines, and bike lanes).

Vitoria boasts one of Spain's best hospitals. Every element of society is supported: deafness, Down's Syndrome, blindness, physical handicaps, special education, care for elderly, etc. are all taken into account and included in every aspect of society.

Vitoria was the Green Capital of Europe in 2012. It has a relatively small population (+ or - 280,000). Although Spanish is the primary language spoken, you will hear many others spoken, including English.

Vitoria has many cultural events throughout the year, including many music festivals (their Jazz Festival brings musicians from every part of the world). Strolling through the closed-to-traffic center of the city you will encounter many street musicians and other performers. There are many museums and medieval sites to visit.

Train service is excellent. Madrid, Bilbao, San Sabastian, Barcelona, Zaragoza, Burgos, Pamplona, etc. are all easily accessible. And, if you are over 60 you can buy a "Trajeta Dorada" for 5€ and travel for 40% discount (well, you can do that anywhere in Spain).

Restaurants tend to serve a higher quality and more varied cuisine than other parts of Spain.

Although Basque Country has been hurt by the "Crisis", it's economy is amongst Spain's strongest.

As you may have noticed, I like Vitoria a lot!


----------



## doro (Aug 1, 2010)

I think is south is less expensive, you can rent with 300-450 euro per month. But you will still pay about 100 euro for electricity, 50 for internet.

Prices all Mercadona are the same in all Spain, so there will be no difference.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Isn't this one of those questions that are highly tied to your lifestyle?

If you pick a rural location you might save on rent but end up needing a car. Net net your expenses might be worse.

If you pick a northern location you might need more heating.

If you need access to an airport then being near one will save you traveling expenses.

If you love the beach a mountain home might not work or vice versus.

People tend to focus on the big things like rent and ignore all the little things that add up. A big city with higher rents but a solid transit system (plus other services) can end up cheaper. 

Decide what matters to you.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I found this.
> Don't know how accurate it is. What do people think?
> Cost of Living in San Sebastian, Spain. Prices in San Sebastian.


Is San Sebastian not one of the most expensive places?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, *the* most expensive I think.
I didn't mean to recommend San Seb as a cheaper city, it was just open at that page - sorry if it causes confusion!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Sirtravelot said:


> Is San Sebastian not one of the most expensive places?


yes. I think you can choose other cities though:

Cost of Living in Spain. Prices in Spain.

I'd have thought Cádiz would be a good option, but it doesn't appear on the list though


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

doro said:


> Prices all Mercadona are the same in all Spain, so there will be no difference.


The prices in El Corte Inglés vary according to which shop you go into in Madrid, let alone in other parts of Spain! The Corte Inglés in Barrio Salamanca is more expensive than the Corte Inglés in Argüelles, for example.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The larger Canary Islands are the least expensive, that is because the purchase tax is only 7%. so that makes everything cheaper.

Plus heating and airconditioning in most locations are not needed, this is because of the latitude of the island, something like northern Florida

However the purchase price of houses etc. is more expensive, though rents are cheap.

Diesel today €1.06 a litre.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It all depends on what sort of environment you want. Why does it have to be a city, why not a larger town, a small town or a large village. My m-i-l who lives with us and my wife had only ever lived in large towns or capital cities before coming here and they both say the place where we live now (a village pop. <5k) is the best place they have ever lived. We have most things close at hand (good medical centre with 24hour emergency coverage and an ambulance on standby out of hours plus a heliport for medevacs if needed, schools, 3 pharmacies [always one on guardia at weekends], social and cultural activities including two theatres and dance-floors and lots more). There aren't many buses and the nearest station is an hour away as is the nearest international airport but we are also an hour away from each of the provincial capitals of Granada, Córdoba and Jaén. We have a number of UNESCO World Heritage sites within easy reach and Spain's largest Natural Park. 1½ hours away and we can be skiing in the Sierra Nevada or exploring the Troglodyte dwellings of places like Purullena, or the Moorish dream of Medina Azahara and much much more. So why do *we* need a city with its constant bustle and noise?


----------



## Jmento (May 10, 2013)

Hi Nick....new to this site and surfing around...saw your comments and it touched exactly what I'm struggling with. I want to spend at least 6 months in Italy next year (after visiting multiple times) and the decision on spending the time in Florence vs. Lucca is making me crazy! Love that Florence has SO much going on as well as schools where I can take language classs...but Lucca offers that small town Italian life...less touristy that appeals to me as well. But you are correct....if you focus on just the rent and not the convenience (Florence would have more train options/more English speaking people but more expensive) your total expenses might even out.

doesn't make it easier to decide! And perhaps for only 6 months....doesn't matter. Long term decision would be much more difficult.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jmento said:


> Hi Nick....new to this site and surfing around...saw your comments and it touched exactly what I'm struggling with. I want to spend at least 6 months in Italy next year (after visiting multiple times) and the decision on spending the time in Florence vs. Lucca is making me crazy! Love that Florence has SO much going on as well as schools where I can take language classs...but Lucca offers that small town Italian life...less touristy that appeals to me as well. But you are correct....if you focus on just the rent and not the convenience (Florence would have more train options/more English speaking people but more expensive) your total expenses might even out.
> 
> doesn't make it easier to decide! And perhaps for only 6 months....doesn't matter. Long term decision would be much more difficult.


hi - you've replied to a thread in 'Spain'

you might like to post a question here Italy Expat Forum for Expats Living in Italy - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## Jmento (May 10, 2013)

yikes....on the wrong forum! well...as I said "new".


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Jmento said:


> yikes....on the wrong forum! well...as I said "new".


Don't worry about it unless you want to ask or see about specific matters. Many of us "go visiting" to neighbouring countries' forums because we sometimes have similar concers, e.g. insect pests and the like...


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Chopera said:


> yes. I think you can choose other cities though:
> 
> Cost of Living in Spain. Prices in Spain.
> 
> I'd have thought Cádiz would be a good option, but it doesn't appear on the list though


Hi - Cadiz is expensive if you need to rent a property, with a decent contract. The '_casco_ _antiguo'_ (old city) which is the actual centre, is bounded on three sides by the sea and on its fourth, by the ancient city gates, so prices remain high. due to continuing demand and limited availability. 

In addition, many properties are retained for '_room rental'_ by University students between October and June, before being offered as holiday rentals, at much higher prices, during the Summer season! Otherwise, there are, sadly, still a great number of very poorly-maintained and 'internal' (no windows) apartments advertised for rent, despite the city's Government having offered grant-aid to owners, during the period leading up to last year's Bicentenial celebrations held in Cadiz. 

In the new part of the city (the spit of land linking Cadiz to the mainland) there are, generally, better quality apartment blocks, with all mod.cons. available and close access to beautiful beaches - so, the rental prices are, by no means, cheap! 

The majority of foreigners who choose to stay a while - or even permanently - seem, like myself, to prefer to rent in the ancient centre (the oldest in Europe!) - where the buildings reflect the city's proud history and heritage. Most cultural activities and events occur there; the narrow streets are full of interest and perfect for strolling, day or night; the sea is never more than five minutes away - and the wonderful plazas are filled, each afternoon and evening, with the sounds of people (locals and foreigners alike) relaxing and having fun - even 'though Cadiz is one of the Spanish cities hardest-hit by the ongoing tragedy which is the economic crisis! 


When agreeing my own rental contract, I had to pay a month's rent as deposit; another as non-returnable 'fianza' (fee to the owner's agent) and the same amount again as 'rent in advance'. I also had to produce a Spanish national as my 'guarantor' in case I should ever default on my payments, despite my having a regular UK- based pension income, a Spanish bank account and very good references from my previous landlords in N. Spain! This requirement is the norm, in this city, when a rental agent is involved and the would-be tenant has no employment contract…

Most younger (than me..!) foreigners tend to rent individual rooms or share with others who advertise on specific websites. This is a cheap option and such accommodation is easy to find, but such tenants might well have no security of any kind, given that the advertiser would normally have signed the contract, in his or her name, only! Some 'room renters' use this option as a temporary measure, however, whilst searching for 'flat shares' with greater permanency and security. 

Weirdly, property purchase prices here are cheap, IMO, but then, I'm currently staying with my family in an area recently described in the national press as 'the Beverly Hills of Surrey, England - so any other location would seem ridiculously inexpensive to me, right now, LOL!

Hope this is useful.

With regards to other costs - as a result of Cadiz's geography, there is just one electricity supply company, and one other which provides the city's water, so, obviously, there is no option to switch suppliers, should a resident be dissatisfied with either the service or the prices! I've had no problem with the former, but we all complain about the latter..!

Food-wise, there are all of the usual Spanish supermarkets, but there is also the magnificent daily city market, which offers a huge range of fruit, vegetables, cheese, olives and meat - alongside its well-renowned fish and sea food section! As you can imagine, the sights, sounds, colours and flavours found in this refurbished, yet still traditional, bastion of Cadiz foodie culture, reward any shopper, but the cheap prices are, especially nowadays, the real draw! 

Meals out, in bars and restaurants, are considered very cheap, judging from their year-round popularity! Tapas is the usual menu choice for cash-strapped visitors and locals, offering a wide range of options. Alternatively, fish, seafood, pork and beef dishes are always available at reasonable prices.

My own opinion is that the standard of both cooking and presentation is basic, in comparison with other cities I've visited in Spain, but the freshness of the ingredients, the warmth of the welcome and the relaxed, hospitable atmosphere experienced whilst seated at a 'terraza' table, surrounded by good-natured fellow -diners, more than compensate! 

Of course, there are some excellent restaurants for diners with deeper pockets than those of myself and my friends, where trained chefs perform culinary miracles, nightly - but these are perceived more as 'guiri' (tourists and foreigners) haunts, or locations for special celebrations, only. 

For me, as stated on other threads, previously, the abundance, quality and range of live music in Cadiz is a major attraction - much of it is free to enjoy, in any number of bars! Of course, musicians can also be found performing on street corners, throughout the city centre, at any time, their presence challenged, only occasionally, by the local Police - who are, just like you and me - subject to the odd mood swing…! Clubs, open all night, do charge their patrons, but entrance fees are low, in comparison to their British equivalents, and the drinks are inexpensive, naturally. 

Fiestas are celebrated in this city almost weekly, it seems to me - most of them can be enjoyed at no cost, out in the streets, where life is lived, with passion and humour and everyone is welcome! So, free entertainment can always be had - just don't expect to sleep soundly - the noise will DEFINITELY be deafening, LOL!


I would say, then, that Cadiz has a reputation for being an inexpensive city to visit and in which to live - life here, for foreigners and locals (in employment and/or with sufficient funds!) is relaxed and undemanding, in general. However, as I've described, suitable long term rented accommodation is relatively expensive, with no _'renter's market_' as OPs here have advised is the case, elsewhere in coastal Southern Spain. 


Hope this is useful.

Saludos,
GC


----------

